# Old Blue Eyes



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Sue took this picture of Charlie today and i just had to share it with the forum, it shows off Charlie's blue eyes so well. best wishes.................CHRIS


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Stunning cat...beautiful pic.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww Lovely Blue eyes awwwwww ...dont it just melt you...:drool::drool:Thank you Chris for sharing your picture of you stunning cat..xxx :thumbsup:


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Im not really a cat person but what an utterly beautiful cat!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

so pretty


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

ty scosha, and ty silly gilly , nice to see another member from South Wales in the forum, best wishes...........Chris


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

wow! he is so stunning......and clean lol!

Those eyes will melt anyones heart!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

God you could get lost in those eyes eh! gorgeous!

x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Beatiful cat -lovely eyes xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Those eyes are such a fabulous shade of blue - I'm jealous . Charlie looks stunning as always :thumbsup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a stunning cat.... and he's not even a birman!


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

What a handsome boy.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

He is stunning, love those blue eyes.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh! how gorgeous! dont think ive ever seen a cat with eyes like that! Aren't you lucky lol 
Cutey blue eyedd babyyy! x


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
You could swim in those blue pools


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gorgeous! What a great picture.


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

just stunning =O


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Soooooooooo Stunning! Love his markings!


----------

